# FOXPRO's Predator Talkcast giving away a Jack Attack and a Spitfire



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

On the next episode of FOXPRO's predator hunting talkcast were talking about using decoys. Were also giving away some great prizes. The second place prize on the show is a FOXPRO jack Attack decoy. To win the decoy you can enter your questions right here on Predator Talk (or the Predator Hunting talkcast facebook page). Just ask a question about using a decoy.
One lucky question will be picked to win the Jack Attack decoy. Listen to the show when it airs on 12/1 and if we call your name you win!! Enter as many times as you like. I will enter the first question in the next post to get us started.

The first place prize is a FOXPRO spitfire game call. To win the Spitfire game call you need to enter your questions under the talkcast link on the FOXPRO forums. Just ask your question and listen to see if your name gets called on the next show!!
Here is where you need to ask questions to win the spitfire call
http://forum.gofoxpro.com/fp_forums/forumdisplay.php?f=58
Enter as many times as you like

Here is a link to the last show with Al Morris
http://recordings.talkshoe.com/TC-34247/TS-407185.mp3
You can listen to past episodes here
http://predatortalkcast.com/

http://barkmoon.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=talk&thread=4594&page=1#ixzz14uvoCuyQ​


----------



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

Do you have to match the sound to your decoy? Like bird with bird distress?


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Should your decoy be completely visible or only slightly visible? for example: using rabbit in distress call, should the decoy be completely above the weeds/grass or just at the top of it to inhance the curosity?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

So we post our questions on here, or on the link provided? There are two different prizes? One for a spitfire and one for the decoy? Does the question for the spitfire need to be decoy related?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Darn---I guess I'm outta luck. Miss K says I know everything so I probaly don't have any questions.









Good luck win'in some of the prizes guys.


----------



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes both prizes are decoy related questions.


----------

